# Dandruff or??



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I groomed Charley today and I cut his hair really short basically because he gets so dirty outisde and I though short would be simpler. Probably took off about 1 1/2 inches. Anyway, as I cut his hair, I noticed white speckles on the ends of his hair. It's not at the root or skin but seems to be on the surface. He doesn't appear to be itchy either.

What could this be? I use biogroom shampoo. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting... never heard of it...


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar has that too. The vet looked at it and said it wasn't an infection and that it didn't bother Oscar so not to worry about it. It got better for a while, but I see it coming back again. I am also going to cut his hair a little shorter later (it seems like puppy hair grows SOOOOO much faster). I actually hope that will help with the flaking too.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley has been shorter for a day and I'm so happy with it. It's like I get to see the real Charley without all the hair. And he's adorable no matter what.


----------

